# No period after Prostap?...



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi,
Has anyone had a really delayed period after their Prostap injection? Im waiting to start an FET cycle and had my prostap injection on Day 21. Its 2 weeks on and I still have no period...not even a sign of it. 

I had bloods done this week and they said my LH level is still high and that should have come down because of the prostap
The nurse said that the doctor had said he didnt know what was going on with me so im just waiting it out and have to go back for bloods again next week.

Any one experienced this? Will they have to cancel this cycle?


----------

